# Everyone PLEASE PLEASE check out the Cannabis stocks!!!!!



## familyman (Apr 6, 2015)

The biggest emerging market we will see in our lifetime is the Cannabis industry. 

This spring in legislation, next spring, is legalization. This will happen for SURE, as Trudeau backed out of the electoral reform, and this is his other major promise. He needs to do it or he's sunk. O-Leary from the conservatives said he wants to legalize it as well. It WILL happen!

The companies are already positioning themselves for market dominance. Currently, Canopy Growth Corporation (WEED) is the biggest, Aphria (APH) is the first to be profitable, and Aurora Cannabis (ACB) is expanding to where it will overtake Canopy Growth in production capacity. These are the biggest 3. If you want marijuana blue chip companies, these are it. But there are quite a few others. I have been reading about this industry nonstop for the last 2 months. This is where the biggest money will be made in the next 2 years!

The Israeli pharmaceuticals are killing it. I almost tripled my net worth in 2 months. Today alone I made 155K. I will tell you more about that stock.

The stock is OWCP. One World Cannabis. An Israeli-based company with a very strong executive team that is about to launch their first product, a psoriasis cream. This stock used to be .003 cents about 6-9 months ago. It is currently trading at $2.10 as of today. A $10K investment 6 months about would have made you a millionaire. Is this a silly pump and dump? Please check out the following links, and you decide:

http://www.owcpharma.com/newsroom-photos/. <-----specifically look at the 8 minute long video
http://www.topcannabisstock.com/inde...annabis-stock/ <--------looks kinda pump and dumpy, but I know the guy that owns this website and believe me, it's legit

This stock went up 129% today. It is STILL about 1/3 of it's value based on just the release of their first product which will start selling in April of this year. The myeloma treatment that they're developing treated 100% of cancer in 60% of mice. These are only 2 patents out of the 8 they currently have.

2 other companies that are similar to OWCP: Axim Pharmaceutical (AXIM) released a product and went up from 30 cents in October, to approx. $11 now. You do the math. 100K in one month would have made you a multimillionaire.

Cannabics (CNBX), recently released their first product. In the last 3 weeks it's gone up from 95 cents to $6.50 today......in 3 WEEKS!

Is this another dot com bubble just waiting to burst? NO. What makes it different? These are companies with real products selling and making money - the dot com bubble was stupid in the sense that people didn't know what the companies were, or their products, or if there was even a market for those products, they just invested blindly.

Please watch the following video and you tell me if there isn't a market for the cannabis industry:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uDDGqrY8-VI

If you're going to invest in OWCP, you must do it within the next WEEK!!!! March 1st they are presenting at a huge Wall Street conference, with lots of big rich investors and this will be $5 by then. Efficacy results for their psoriasis cream is expected in March (half-way through the study, they said the results were extremely encouraging and they're expanding the study to see what other things it's good for). Once the efficacy results come in, expect a 50%-100% increase in the share price. Also, this company was just incorporated into the first marijuana ETF. People will be able to buy it in their TFSA's in the next 3 months or so (currently you can't trade it in a registered account). This will also give it a boost.

There's someone I know that made 1.25 million dollars just TODAY on this stock! Another invested 18K a few months ago and has made 500K. I expect to triple and quadruple my net worth in 1 months time - after the conference and efficacy results. If this stock goes up to $10/share, I become a millionaire. Remember, CNBX went up from less than $1 to $6.50 in 3 WEEKS!

People, these are real companies, with real executives with decades of experience running corporations, and real products that treat real diseases. This is NOT the dot com bubble era. 

If you guys want to learn more, head over to Reddit Weedstocks and there are daily forums on all the different stuff going on and different discussion on the different weedstocks.

You guys will all thank me one day!


----------



## familyman (Apr 6, 2015)

I can add some numbers for current Cannabis "blue chips":

Canopy Growth Corporation (WEED):
2016: 207.74% return
YTD: 40% return

Aphria (APH):
2016: 293.75%
YTD: 31.35%

Aurora Cannabis (ACB):
2016: 283.33%
YTD: 19.57%

Remember, we're not even done the first 2 months of the year, AND legislation NOR legalization has happened. When both of those happen, you can expect to double your initial investment.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

Oh sh^t, familyman is a SPAMMER.


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

Hmmm, Mawerr Balanced Fund MAW104 or dope for my TFSA. I will stick with Mawer, thanks anyway.


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

familyman said:


> Everyone PLEASE PLEASE check out the Cannabis stocks!!!!!


I should have enough to get me through the weekend but thanks for reminding me to check. I may have some friends coming over and I really hate to run out.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

OnlyMyOpinion said:


> Oh sh^t, familyman is a SPAMMER.




:biggrin: the psoriasis treatment is a nice add-on don't u think



.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

familyman said:


> The biggest emerging market we will see in our lifetime is the Cannabis industry.
> 
> 
> The stock is OWCP. One World Cannabis. An Israeli-based company with a very strong executive team that is about to launch their first product, a psoriasis cream. This stock used to be .003 cents about 6-9 months ago. It is currently trading at $2.10 as of today. *A $10K investment 6 months about would have made you a millionaire*. Is this a silly pump and dump? Please check out the following links


Rats, and I could spend part of the $10K, I just happen to have in my back pocket on LOTTO649 tickets.
Just missed the golden opportunity of my life to GET RICH and avoid income taxes too..buying into a "companY'
launched to sell weed to the average guy on the street. 



> This stock went up 129% today. It is STILL about 1/3 of it's value based on just the release of their first product which will start selling in April of this year. T*he myeloma treatment that they're developing treated 100% of cancer in 60% of mice. These are only 2 patents out of the 8 they currently have.*


Good for the mice..but a mice explosion population (cancer free I might add) is not a good thing..according to
Martha Stewart. 



> 2 other companies that are similar to OWCP: Axim Pharmaceutical (AXIM) released a product and went up from 30 cents in October, to approx. $11 now. You do the math. 100K in one month would have made you a multimillionaire.


One month you say? Wow! That is some powerful weed you are smoking!!! ..all free too, I bet for promoting this
scam!



> Is this another dot com bubble just waiting to burst? NO. What makes it different? These are companies with real products selling and making money - the dot com bubble was stupid in the sense that people didn't know what the companies were, or their products, or *if there was even a market for those products, they just invested blindly.
> *


*
Yep, the blind leading the blind..but in this case the dope smokers leading CMF members that have better sense
and more investment savvy than throw their money away. Would you be interested in some Nortel stock?
it was worth $130 a share back in October 2009....If you send me a certified check, I can send you a stack of
shares with your entitlement to all the money the shares represent. Can't go wrong with a deal like this. 




If you're going to invest in OWCP, you must do it within the next WEEK!!!! March 1st they are presenting at a huge Wall Street conference, with lots of big rich investors and this will be $5 by then. Efficacy results for their psoriasis cream is expected in March (half-way through the study, they said the results were extremely encouraging and they're expanding the study to see what other things it's good for).

Click to expand...

Can you put it on the inside of your lip to get that nice high?




Once the efficacy results come in, expect a 50%-100% increase in the share price. Also, this company was just incorporated into the first marijuana ETF.

People will be able to buy it in their TFSA's in the next 3 months or so (currently you can't trade it in a registered account). This will also give it a boost.

Click to expand...

Send me one stock then....address. I-wasn'[email protected] 




There's someone I know that made 1.25 million dollars just TODAY on this stock! Another invested 18K a few months ago and has made 500K. I expect to triple and quadruple my net worth in 1 months time - after the conference and efficacy results. If this stock goes up to $10/share, I become a millionaire. Remember, CNBX went up from less than $1 to $6.50 in 3 WEEKS!

Click to expand...

Let us know how you make out then. Take all you own in this world, sell or pawn it and go for it!




You guys will all thank me one day!

Click to expand...

Maybe..what if you will be dead one day from smoking all their weed products laced with Fentanyl.*


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

humble_pie said:


> :biggrin: the psoriasis treatment is a nice add-on don't u think
> 
> .


Yes, I have a bit of it, but I already have some cream for that..I'm just looking for gift horse that "sh*ts loonies from its rear end..or is that Israeli sheckels?:distant:


----------



## familyman (Apr 6, 2015)

Ok guys, make fun! OWCP is up 29% this morning and it's not even been 10 minutes after open. I will still with my 200K I made so far in 2 days, you can can stick with making fun. This way, I'm happy, and you guys are happy


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

It happens.......I remember a company called Carfinco that financed subprime used auto loans.

The stock price was .25 cents when I first noticed it. A few years later they sold the company for $9.00 a share.

Been kicking myself ever since for not buying in.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

familyman said:


> I will still with my 200K I made so far in 2 days, you can can stick with making fun.



gosh, psoriasis is so racy? who knew


----------



## janus10 (Nov 7, 2013)

familyman said:


> Ok guys, make fun! OWCP is up 29% this morning and it's not even been 10 minutes after open. I will still with my 200K I made so far in 2 days, you can can stick with making fun. This way, I'm happy, and you guys are happy


It's now up 50%. Have you sold enough to cover your costs and are playing with house money? Check DRYS action over the past three months. If you got on that roller coaster and would still be happy after it fell off a cliff then maybe this industry is for you.

Taking 1% of your net worth for this speculative bet isn't too bad as long as you don't so it often.

Good luck. You will find a more receptive audience at r/wallstreetbets


----------



## familyman (Apr 6, 2015)

humble_pie said:


> gosh, psoriasis is so racy? who knew


Seriously humble_pie, I think I respect you the most from everybody here on CMF, since I learned a lot from you. Everything you say has weight for me. You're way smarter and more experienced than me. Even IF this is a pump and dump, you'd be able to play it better than me, wouldn't you?

It's up about 52% this morning. So far I made over 300K in just 2 days. Another similar company is up to $6 from 1 dollar 3 weeks ago. I am currently sitting at approximately 500K of net worth, even though I started with 100K at the beginning of the year. 

I've been reading about this company every day for a few hours for the last 2 months and didn't invest anything and watched it go from 20 cents to $1 before I jumped in. If I would have gone in even at 50 cents, I would be a millionaire today.

Seriously humble_pie, I feel like the guy from the Pearl harbour movie, the stuttering dude that runs into the plane hanger trying to wake everybody up since the Japanese bombers were flying and everybody is telling him to shut up! lol. Oh well, I've done my part......everybody can do as they wish


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

As I see it, the problem with marijuana stocks is the government is likely to tread carefully and only licence one or two companies to provide the product to retailers. There is a lot of push back against marijuana legalization and while it is inevitable, governments will want the public appearance of being very careful and selective on who they licence.

At this point nobody knows which companies will be given the license to print money.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

janus10 said:


> Check DRYS action over the past three months. If you got on that roller coaster and would still be happy after it fell off a cliff then maybe this industry is for you.



janus10 do you play the Baltic Dry? i have never, although i try now & then to check its chart. Did it fall off a cliff recently? i would have thought there might have been mild success ... but I'm hopelessly stale-dated, have not looked up the baltic dry since Q3 of 2016 ... :biggrin:


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Familyman...........you have done the research.

Which company of the ones you have listed has the infrastructure in place, sufficient capital reserves, and management to win the approval from governments to provide the product ?

I am thinking, not of pharmaceutical research, but the company that can obtain a license and start shipping product shortly after.


----------



## familyman (Apr 6, 2015)

janus10 said:


> It's now up 50%. Have you sold enough to cover your costs and are playing with house money? Check DRYS action over the past three months. If you got on that roller coaster and would still be happy after it fell off a cliff then maybe this industry is for you.
> 
> Taking 1% of your net worth for this speculative bet isn't too bad as long as you don't so it often.
> 
> Good luck. You will find a more receptive audience at r/wallstreetbets



janus10, another guy I respect. You are right. As per Warren Buffet. Rule #1 of investing: never lose money. Rule #2. See rule number 1

If I was a few years away from retirement, I would do just as you said. But since I'm just starting out in life, I figured I'm going to take a chance on something I've done probably 100 hours of DD on, and asked a lot of questions to a lot of people and they all gave satisfactory answers about this company. Even if I get wiped out, I figured, I'm still young and have many years left to recuperate.

But seriously, this isn't about OWCP, never invest in it if you guys don't want. But definitely go and check out the cannabis industry in general. Some serious money is being made there!


----------



## familyman (Apr 6, 2015)

sags said:


> As I see it, the problem with marijuana stocks is the government is likely to tread carefully and only licence one or two companies to provide the product to retailers. There is a lot of push back against marijuana legalization and while it is inevitable, governments will want the public appearance of being very careful and selective on who they licence.
> 
> At this point nobody knows which companies will be given the license to print money.



Sags, you are right, the company is treading carefully. They have probably 150 licence applications and approved a small number.

Check out this list: it's currently way more than just 1-2!

http://www.hc-sc.gc.ca/dhp-mps/marihuana/info/list-eng.php


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

I wonder also if the government won't restrain their licenses to only Canadian companies.

They will want to maintain full control over the companies.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

familyman said:


> Seriously humble_pie, I think I respect you the most from everybody here on CMF, since I learned a lot from you. Everything you say has weight for me. You're way smarter and more experienced than me. Even IF this is a pump and dump, you'd be able to play it better than me, wouldn't you?
> 
> It's up about 52% this morning. So far I made over 300K in just 2 days. Another similar company is up to $6 from 1 dollar 3 weeks ago. I am currently sitting at approximately 500K of net worth, even though I started with 100K at the beginning of the year.
> 
> ...



in the off chance you might be genuine, i'm happy for you .each:

you know what they say. Take your original money plus something like 10-20% off the table. Keep doing it. Eventually you will be playing with only free money, so if you lose all it won't be serious. 

it won't be serious because you'll have all the original stash plus a whopping 20-40-80-100% addition to spend on real life. Best of luck.

.



.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Wow..........who knew there were that many companies.

I thought they were just getting off the ground. Interesting there are 23 licensed supplier in Ontario and only 1 in Alberta and Quebec......and 0 in some Provinces.

How many are publicly traded companies though ? Is there a list of those ?


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

sags said:


> It happens.......I remember a company called Carfinco that financed subprime used auto loans.
> 
> The stock price was .25 cents when I first noticed it. A few years later they sold the company for $9.00 a share.
> 
> Been kicking myself ever since for not buying in.


and you denied your chance of becoming a millionaire?....what were you thinking Sags?

You can take "familyman's" advice, mortgage your house and go for it...if it's a sure fire thing if you get in on the ground floor as they say. After all, what could possibly
go wrong? 
"Familyman" claims you could be a millionaire in a month's time if you don't hesitate.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

sags said:


> Familyman...........you have done the research.
> 
> Which company of the ones you have listed has the infrastructure in place, sufficient capital reserves, and management to win the approval from governments to provide the product ?
> 
> I am thinking, not of pharmaceutical research, but the company that can obtain a license and start shipping product shortly after.




sags u have an excellent thought but me i'd go with a scenario where a player would not be sharpshooting with a rifle. Instead he'd use a scatter approach. Players should own a grouping of weeds so that they will end up with a piece of the winner.

ps u know how we all favour the young on here. In the off chance that familyman is an enthusiastic kid who's whooping it up excitedly over his gains, are we not tickled pink to see another lad succeed?

.


----------



## familyman (Apr 6, 2015)

humble_pie said:


> in the off chance you might be genuine, i'm happy for you .each:
> 
> you know what they say. Take your original money plus something like 10-20% off the table. Keep doing it. Eventually you will be playing with only free money, so if you lose all it won't be serious.
> 
> ...


Thanks humble_pie, coming from you that means something to me. Although from all my DD, this company has way too many big things for me to take anything off the table just yet. With this company being incorporated into an ETF which will go online in a few short months, their huge investor's conference on May 1, their efficacy results coming out in March as well, and their product selling from April and on, I don't think I can sell just yet! Not to mention, this stock can only be traded in a non-registered account currently which would consider it income if I take any out and I would be taxed on it. 

Like I said, it's not about this company in particular. Forget about OWCP. But please please look into the other cannabis companies in general! I know CMF is more conservative and has a lot of older wiser owls that don't do speculative trades, just the safer ones that require patience, which is why in my original post I gave out some info on the 3 biggest "blue-chip-like" companies, but you guys can all do your own DD and come up with your own conclusions about which companies you guys are more comfortable to invest it...


----------



## familyman (Apr 6, 2015)

carverman said:


> and you denied your chance of becoming a millionaire?....what were you thinking Sags?
> 
> You can take "familyman's" advice, mortgage your house and go for it...if it's a sure fire thing if you get in on the ground floor as they say. After all, what could possibly
> go wrong?
> "Familyman" claims you could be a millionaire in a month's time if you don't hesitate.



I made no such claim, but I do talk to people that have become multi-millionaires in the last 6 months alone. If I'm up almost 500K from starting out with 100K at the beginning of the year, why would I not believe them. They were the ones trying to convince me to buy the shares when they were 5 cents. I bought in at $1. Do as you wish caverman, to each his own!


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

familyman said:


> I made no such claim, *but I do talk to people that have become multi-millionaires in the last 6 months alone. * If I'm up almost 500K from starting out with 100K at the beginning of the year, why would I not believe them. They were the ones trying to convince me to buy the shares when they were 5 cents. I bought in at $1. Do as you wish caverman, to each his own!


 On paper you may be up $500k. Try and cash in that $500k windfall now..or is the
greed factor that you will become a millionaire keeps you going until it all comes
crashing down around your head!

Yup...I have no dreams of investing in something that has not been fuilly legalized in Canada.

Check out what is happening in the US.
http://www.finra.org/investors/alerts/marijuana-stock-scams



> Ask: "Why me?" Why would a total stranger tell you about a really great investment opportunity? The answer is there likely is no true opportunity. In many scams, those who promote the stock are corporate insiders, paid promoters or substantial shareholders who profit handsomely if the company's stock price goes up.


----------



## familyman (Apr 6, 2015)

sags said:


> Wow..........who knew there were that many companies.
> 
> I thought they were just getting off the ground. Interesting there are 23 licensed supplier in Ontario and only 1 in Alberta and Quebec......and 0 in some Provinces.
> 
> How many are publicly traded companies though ? Is there a list of those ?



There's lots, many considered quite speculative plays that are American (cannabis is still not legal on a federal level, but things will change there eventually). The Canadian ones are considered more stable at this point since the government has stated they will legalize it. It WILL happen. Legislation this spring, legalization next spring. 

http://marijuanastocks.com/content/list-marijuana-stocks/

It's starting to take flight. This ship has not left the dock. The biggest company so far, Canopy growth, had 1 million dollars of sales per quarter in 2016. Today, they are having 1 million dollars of sales in a DAY! Now imagine what happens after legalization....!


----------



## familyman (Apr 6, 2015)

carverman said:


> Yup...I have no dreams of investing in something that has not been fuilly legalized in Canada.
> 
> Check out what is happening in the US.
> http://www.finra.org/investors/alerts/marijuana-stock-scams



With the government being elected on a promise to legalize it, I can say I'll take my bets that it will happen. Trudeau backed out of electoral reform. If he backs out of this, he can forget about his political career. 

And yes, there will be scams. People don't counterfeit paper bags after all, they counterfeit currency notes and diamonds, things that have value. If you're worried about the scams, then look at the Canadian companies. The 3 biggest ones are more and more emerging as the blue-chip companies of the future. Canopy Growth is worth over 2 billion dollars now. Check out their website and the pictures of all their production facilities. This company will make a killing by being legit, not by posting fake pictures and running away with peoples money.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

familyman said:


> There's lots, many considered quite speculative plays that are American (cannabis is still not legal on a federal level, but things will change there eventually). The Canadian ones are considered more stable at this point since the government has stated they will legalize it. It WILL happen. *Legislation this spring, legalization next spring. *


Yes, we can trust the Tru-dough gov't to legalize it and make us all rich.:wink-new:
He's kept all his election promises (NOT).


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

familyman said:


> from all my DD, this company has way too many big things for me to take anything off the table just yet. With this company being incorporated into an ETF which will go online in a few short months, their huge investor's conference on May 1, their efficacy results coming out in March as well, and their product selling from April and on, I don't think I can sell just yet!




indeedy i'm thinking more & more that familyman is for real. If so, this is one of the best stories cmf forum has ever seen. Way to go!

family re selling a bit, you saw how janus10 had the same idea. Take out your original stash plus something, so that you're using free money or house money.

something else occurs to me. All my life i've been interested in first nation spiritual beliefs. A common theme in hunter/gatherer stories is speaking to the spirit of the animal or plant that has to be harvested. Promising to take only what is necessary, promising to give something back. Often tobacco is spread on the ground.

perhaps you could consider selling just a little bit - not too onerous a tax burden - then find a charity you really like & make a donation that will offset the taxes? i'm not talking necessarily a large amount of money. It's a way of supporting sustainable living. In effect, you would be supporting the Great Spirit as you go along, so that the Great Spirit in turn will ensure that the world with your principal fortune intact will live on ...

.


----------



## familyman (Apr 6, 2015)

carverman said:


> On paper you may be up $500k. Try and cash in that $500k windfall now..or is the
> greed factor that you will become a millionaire keeps you going until it all comes
> crashing down around your head!
> 
> ...


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

...just cashed in the last of my Bre-X shares....
taking the profits & going on the wacky-backy...
oops...typo....meant to say: going all in on the wacky-backy stocks...how high can I ...er, THEY get ....???


----------



## familyman (Apr 6, 2015)

humble_pie said:


> indeedy i'm thinking more & more that familyman is for real. If so, this is one of the best stories cmf forum has ever seen. Way to go!
> 
> family re selling a bit, you saw how janus10 had the same idea. Take out your original stash plus something, so that you're using free money or house money.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your vote of support humble-pie, it means a lot to me. And believe me, I am 100% for real! I gain nothing by sharing this info, except I would be happy if others get ahead how I've gotten ahead due information I've learned from other people here, like you. I'm a christian and I definitely believe in giving. God owns the cattle on 1000 hills as the Bible says, so if he decides to give me a few, I don't mind sharing. I'll definitely consider what you're saying though...


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

familyman said:


> carverman said:
> 
> 
> > On paper you may be up $500k. Try and cash in that $500k windfall now..or is the
> ...


----------



## janus10 (Nov 7, 2013)

humble_pie said:


> janus10 do you play the Baltic Dry? i have never, although i try now & then to check its chart. Did it fall off a cliff recently? i would have thought there might have been mild success ... but I'm hopelessly stale-dated, have not looked up the baltic dry since Q3 of 2016 ... :biggrin:


No, but I still hold a very small portion of a shipping company purchased many years ago.

For those not familiar with DRYS action this past 12 months, have a gander: 
High 1924.80 on Apr 29, 2016
Low 1.99 on Jan 27, 2017

Just recently it shot up to over $100 in a matter of days and crashed right back down in just about the same amount of time. It's about $2.50 now.


----------



## familyman (Apr 6, 2015)

carverman said:


> familyman said:
> 
> 
> > Move on "con man"/internet troll. Don't you have better things to do?
> ...


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

humble_pie said:


> sags u have an excellent thought but me i'd go with a scenario where a player would not be sharpshooting with a rifle. Instead he'd use a scatter approach. Players should own a grouping of weeds so that they will end up with a piece of the winner.
> 
> ps u know how we all favour the young on here. In the off chance that familyman is an enthusiastic kid who's whooping it up excitedly over his gains, are we not tickled pink to see another lad succeed?
> 
> .


Great observation Humble, which led me to look it up.

There is indeed an EFT in the works. It will be broad ranging in Canada and the US and cover just about everything in the growth, distribution and marketing chain of marijuana. It is called the Emerging AgroSphere ETF.

_In the filing, the ETF Managers Trust said the fund shares had been approved for listing on the NYSE Arca.
_
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/fund-company-files-for-first-ever-marijuana-based-etf-2017-02-16

There are some interesting numbers in the article which are bound to get the attention of governments thirsty for cash.

_The marijuana industry has seen surging growth of late. Sales grew 30% in 2016, according to Arcview Market Research, and they are seen tripling in four years. *In Colorado alone, marijuana revenue topped $1.3 billion, contributing $200 million in taxes to the state’s coffers.*_

As to the OP, I hope he made a fortune on his venture. It is a good news story.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Comparing marijuana companies to Bre-X and other scams is silly. Bre-X had no gold. It was a total scam.

There is marijuana. There is a huge illegal market for marijuana. Governments are going to make marijuana legal.

Hence...there will be a huge legal market for marijuana. I don't know why people believe legalizing marijuana will halt public appetite for it.


----------



## familyman (Apr 6, 2015)

See, now you're talking Sags, do some DD and invest where you feel comfortable! The ETF will be a good one, but it won't come online for a few more months from what I was hearing - exact date though I don't think has been established. Ok, so there you go guys, I simply wanted to bring some more exposure to this industry, since normally in life we hear about the companies AFTER the fact. I've been reading about this industry a few hours a day in the last 2 months. It's legit! 

Once again, watch this video and see what 1 drop of cannabis oil can do for a person with Parkinson's:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zNT8Zo_sfwo

And currently, it's ILLEGAL in most states! Think about that! When they legalize it, and companies can actually are allowed to do more research and bringing science behind this, fortunes will be made!


----------



## familyman (Apr 6, 2015)

sags said:


> Comparing marijuana companies to Bre-X and other scams is silly. Bre-X had no gold. It was a total scam.
> 
> There is marijuana. There is a huge illegal market for marijuana. Governments are going to make marijuana legal.
> 
> Hence...there will be a huge legal market for marijuana. I don't know why people believe legalizing marijuana will halt public appetite for it.



I think I saw a stat somewhere that said 2/3rds of policemen in America are in favour of legalizing Marijuana. 1/3 are in favour of legalizing it completely, 1/3 only pharmaceutical, and 1/3 not at all. This is policemen we're talking about! 

So if they do legalize it, the profits will be taken away from the cartels, given to the government in taxes like for tobacco, there will be so many less people jailed which is a burden for our prison systems, and this way they will also try to RESTRICT it like they do with alcohol and tobacco. Once you undercut the cartels, you will get to call the shots more. Of course, it's not fool-proof, but wherether we agree with it or not, it will come, and as investors, we have to seize good opportunities where they are.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

i have heard it said that marijuana is canada's biggest agricultural export. More dollars than wheat.

quebec's growth is especially prized. Alas the bikers have been into the business for decades, though.

when he was 18 my son shared a grow project with a classmate. The 2 boys raised about 100 sativa plantlets in yogurt tubs. In the spring they canoed the plants across the lake where his friend's parents cottage was situated, then up a creek that led into a farm property.

the farmer was elderly, the friend said. The old boy would never be out & about, actively checking remote forest glades on his property, the friend was sure.

up the creek the boys paddled, past trees, shrubs & rocky shores. At one point they had to portage the canoe plus all of the plants up past a small waterfall.

eventually they came to a magic clearing in the woods. There they planted out all the seedlings. "It was so beautiful, Mom, you would have loved it," my son told me.

a couple of times during the summer, they were able to canoe across the lake to visit their plantation. It was doing fine. Many plants had been lost, but the surviving 20 or 25 were tall & strong.

in late September, they drove up the cottage with hedge clippers & portable electric heaters in the car. The idea was to harvest the sativas, hang them all up in one room in the cottage, block the doors & windows, then turn the heaters on full blast to dry the plants.

"This," said my friend colette darkly, "is going to be the weekend when the parents will show up at the cottage to close it down for the winter."

for the last time, the boys canoed, portaged, struggled onwards until they came to the clearing. There was nothing there. Not one single sativa. They never really did learn whether cows had discovered the clearing or whether the elderly farmer had outwitted them.

.


----------



## bds (Aug 13, 2013)

I can't believe there are still people that are against this, think it's a scam, going to kill people, it's a fad, etc.

-The places it's been legalized have had great success with it
-No one dies from it
-There's a huge illegal market for it world-wide
-It has various medical benefits
-It's been used continuously since pre-history for medicine, spiritual rituals, and most likely recreation

I could go on.

I personally know many people in various age groups that have tried it and enjoyed it, but refuse to use it because it is illegal. If/when it is legalized they would use it again. Conversely, I don't know anyone that has used it because it is illegal. That indicates not only that the market would shift from the illegal sources to the legal sources, but that the legal market could potentially be larger than that of the existing illegal market.

I also know some police officers that can't wait for it to be legal so they don't have to waste their time on processing paperwork for people using marijuana for personal use. This would allow them to put their effort and skills to things that actually matter.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

maybe somebody can start telling the stories about hemp fibres & duPont. 

for hundreds of years, ropes for sailing ships were made from hemp fibres. Ultra strong with excellent rot resistance on the ocean. Nautical rope from hemp was a big industry in southeastern USA.

but in the early 20th century duPont got MJ declared illegal, so it could sell its nylon ropes.

.


----------



## Argonaut (Dec 7, 2010)

This OWCP stock was up 50% this morning and now down -20%. Far too volatile for proper investing.

Marijuana may work as a speculation though. So I toyed with the idea in my head. How much would I be willing to risk? Maybe $10k? A selection of 5 stocks at $2k each perhaps. Even an aggregate 5-bagger would only net me $50k, for a huge level of risk. Doesn't really add up for me. Betting on Trump was more logical and paid a 4-bagger. 

The principle benefit of investing is compounding, so any large dollars invested should be dedicated to providing the highest probability of consistent compounded returns. Relatively small dollars lost today could mean big dollars lost in the future.


----------



## janus10 (Nov 7, 2013)

Argonaut said:


> This OWCP stock was up 50% this morning and now down -20%. Far too volatile for proper investing.


It was down over 30% at one point today. OP could have sold it all when we started chiming in and bought back the same number of shares for less than half. 

Just today.

As you point out, Argonaut, taking a small amount (and even myself, who is definitely more aggressive than the average CMFer, wouldn't consider more than 1% of my NW) wouldn't be so bad. But, having the vast majority of your NW in this would be incredibly stressful and risky.

It's easy to say, "Well, if I get wiped out, I'm young it doesn't matter." when you are sitting on massive profits. But, when you just saw six figures get wiped out (or about 25%) of your NW, in a few hours, I'd guess the enthusiasm has been tempered a bit and us old fogies might know a thing or two.


----------



## familyman (Apr 6, 2015)

Of course a pullback was expected, it went up over 300% in 3 days after all! It's going back up now. Ultimately it doesn't matter, as Warren Buffet would say, the best time to invest in a company is when it's on sale. I'm still practically doubled my net worth and the bigger news with this company isn't even here yet. The Wall Street conference where they will introduce this company to a lot of rich investors will happen March 1st. It costs $750 to attend per person. Your average Joe will not be attending. And once they release their final efficacy results next month for their psoriasis cream (which halfway through the study were said to be so encouraging, that they are expanding the study to see what else it's good for), I think we'll see some great upside to this company.

That is simply 1 patent out of 8 that they have. They also developed a treatment for Myeloma. So far in their studies on mice, it's killed 100% of the cancer in 60% of the test subjects. The ETF it's a part of will also be for sale in a few short months, and then people that can't buy the company directly into their TFSA's, RRSP's and other accounts will be buying it then. This is not even factored in into this price. I've done about 60 hours or more of DD on this company. This company is for real. But again, this is my play, you guys can keep an eye on it and watch it for the next 2 months after more of it's news comes out.

My original point it, keep an eye on this industry! Let's not get so focused on our "big banks" and ETF's that makes us miss out on an important opportunity!


----------



## familyman (Apr 6, 2015)

If you guys want the more "stable" emerging "blue chips" of the cannabis industry, look at the current top 3. Canopy growth, Aphria, and Aurora. Check out their website and see their gains. They are slow and steady, like most of the old folks here like!


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

has anyone else on this thread ever had a toke, a draw, a puff, a toot...???
and can you honestly say you think it's a good idea to legalize this stuff


----------



## familyman (Apr 6, 2015)

jargey3000 said:


> has anyone else on this thread ever had a toke, a draw, a puff, a toot...???
> and can you honestly say you think it's a good idea to legalize this stuff



I personally don't. That's why I choose to invest in pharmaceutical cannabis companies, in stuff that cures people and helps out their life, not makes them stoned and fries their brain cells! Either way, it will be legalized. Here is their rationale taken from their website:

"We will legalize, regulate, and restrict access to marijuana.

Canada’s current system of marijuana prohibition does not work. It does not prevent young people from using marijuana and too many Canadians end up with criminal records for possessing small amounts of the drug.

Arresting and prosecuting these offenses is expensive for our criminal justice system. It traps too many Canadians in the criminal justice system for minor, non-violent offenses. At the same time, the proceeds from the illegal drug trade support organized crime and greater threats to public safety, like human trafficking and hard drugs.

To ensure that we keep marijuana out of the hands of children, and the profits out of the hands of criminals, we will legalize, regulate, and restrict access to marijuana.

We will remove marijuana consumption and incidental possession from the Criminal Code, and create new, stronger laws to punish more severely those who provide it to minors, those who operate a motor vehicle while under its influence, and those who sell it outside of the new regulatory framework.

We will create a federal/provincial/territorial task force, and with input from experts in public health, substance abuse, and law enforcement, will design a new system of strict marijuana sales and distribution, with appropriate federal and provincial excise taxes applied."

https://www.liberal.ca/realchange/marijuana/


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

janus10 said:


> It was down over 30% at one point today. OP could have sold it all when we started chiming in and bought back the same number of shares for less than half.
> 
> Just today.
> 
> ...




i agree that old fogies might know a thing or two. I certainly do believe that an old fogey with a windfall would be smart enough to take out the original investment plus 10 or 20%. Plus an old fogey could do this ... or an old fogey could do that ...

but to me, what's most important is the unfolding story. What the OP learns from this & how he learns his new knowledge is far more interesting to me than whether he ends up with half-a-million $$ or with nothing.

.


----------



## familyman (Apr 6, 2015)

Thanks humble_pie! And if at the end of the day, all that happens is I've caused a few more people to keep this industry on their radar, that was my original intention anyways.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

Not to be a downer, but have you looked at the trading volume of this stock? Average trading volume is 24k, it's cheap, so it's a prime stock for price manipulation.

Not saying it's not legitimate, just saying it wouldn't take a lot of money to artificially inflate the price, catch a headline or two (classic pump and dump), and make a bundle on fools.

Personally, I'd try to take some profits right now...if no one buys your stocks in bulk, you'll know you're being screwed.


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

familyman said:


> ......The Israeli pharmaceuticals are killing it. I almost tripled my net worth in 2 months. Today alone I made 155K. I will tell you more about that stock......
> 
> ......Remember, we're not even done the first 2 months of the year, AND legislation NOR legalization has happened. When both of those happen, you can expect to double your initial investment......


Guide to pumping a stock

1. Present and promote the stock in a way that makes others want to take a second look. - check
2. Start multiple threads, one may catch. - check
3. Chose a startup since there's no history to refute. - check
4. Keep the thread going at all costs. - check
5. Be polite to everyone, even the detractors. - check
6. Compliment everyone, they'll help keep the thread alive. - check


----------



## familyman (Apr 6, 2015)

Just a Guy said:


> Not to be a downer, but have you looked at the trading volume of this stock? Average trading volume is 24k, it's cheap, so it's a prime stock for price manipulation.
> 
> Not saying it's not legitimate, just saying it wouldn't take a lot of money to artificially inflate the price, catch a headline or two (classic pump and dump), and make a bundle on fools.
> 
> Personally, I'd try to take some profits right now...if no one buys your stocks in bulk, you'll know you're being screwed.


I understand, any company with a volume is subject to manipulation, but I think that's about to change. Volume today is almost 20 million and after the Wall Street Conference, and once the ETF goes online, lots more people will be investing and if hopefully in the near future it can get upgraded to a different exchange, it will be less likely to be manipulated.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Have to be careful...its a gateway stock to much worse stuff on the pink sheets.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

What's the size of the bid/ask transaction? 20M single stocks swapping back and forth can just be manipulation...no one selling in volume.

Again, I haven't really looked into the stock, but it sounds like a manipulation so far...


----------



## familyman (Apr 6, 2015)

like_to_retire said:


> Guide to pumping a stock
> 
> 1. Present and promote the stock in a way that makes others want to take a second look. - check
> 2. Start multiple threads, one may catch. - check
> ...


1) if you find something you think is a good investment, would you not want to tell people?
2) see above, mods can delete the other one if they want, no biggie
3) company has been around for a few years, check their history
4) this is what interests me now, so wouldn't you talk about something you think is big news?
5) I don't think you'll ever find a comment on this entire forum from me about anything where I've been impolite, it's simply not what I believe in
6) haven't complimented everybody, but I do believe in being humble and giving sincere credit to people when it's due.

Looking back, I wish I hadn't even mentioned about the company I invested in, because that wasn't the point. The main point was to get people here to have another look at the industry. In the future, I'll learn from this mistake.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

jargey3000 said:


> has anyone else on this thread ever had a toke, a draw, a puff, a toot...???
> and *can you honestly say you think it's a good idea to legalize this stuff[*


While it doesn't do any harm as a recreational drug, if used and operating a motor vehicle (impaired) causing an accident, it is treated now the same as under the influence of alcohol...and that could have serious consequences on your driver's licence as well as your pocket book, never mind what will happen to your insurance if your car insurance finds out.

it's bad enough with distracted cell phone driving these days...add to that immature drivers and marijuana use and you have a recepie for disaster on our roads and highways. 

Side note: I did a toke once in my early 20s and then was persuaded by my friend to get into my car and drive on the 417 to someplace, I forget.
Not only was my perception of speed distorted while driving but I could not get control of my right foot to stop on the brake. 

I thought for sure, we would end up crashing..finally with forced concentration on
pressing down with my right foot,. I took my foot off the gas and let the car roll to a stop and had to get out of the car for some fresh air to clear my head.

Not a good combination when you are driving, but ok for those that have constant incurable pain as a medical marijuana presciption by a doctor.


----------



## familyman (Apr 6, 2015)

Just a Guy said:


> What's the size of the bid/ask transaction? 20M single stocks swapping back and forth can just be manipulation...no one selling in volume.
> 
> Again, I haven't really looked into the stock, but it sounds like a manipulation so far...



Bid is 1.83, ask is 1.85


----------



## familyman (Apr 6, 2015)

I'm not being an advocate for the legalization of recreational marijuana. Since I don't really like that idea, I would rather prefer to invest in pharmaceutical companies. The reality though is that it will happen since the majority of people in Canada support it. From an investment point of view, there are opportunities...


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

No, look at the lot size (number of stocks being bought and sold for the bid/ask price). 20M trades where the lots are trading for $20k total (10000 shares) is a lot different than 20M trades of $2 (one share) each (with an occasional fool buying in a large amount). 

One is serious buyers trying to get in, the other could be a guy with money manipulating the stock.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

like_to_retire said:


> Guide to pumping a stock
> 
> 1. Present and promote the stock in a way that makes others want to take a second look. - check
> 2. Start multiple threads, one may catch. - check
> ...


LOL! ^^^^^^:congratulatory:

Now lets just say my curiosity is peaked and I want to invest $1 of my hard earned pension money.
how much will my ROI be in:
1 day?
1 week?
1 month?
1 year?

Have these drug companies been around long enough to provide some hard statistics?

' Don't bogart that joint my friend, pass it over to me"
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j4XhDpSgHrs


----------



## familyman (Apr 6, 2015)

bid, 4600, ask 5600. I don't have level 2 though so I can't see all the orders....sometimes though they're tens of thousands and sometimes they just 1 or 2 hundred


----------



## familyman (Apr 6, 2015)

Well, you can open an trial investment account with Questrade for free and they will give you I think it's about 1 million hypothetical dollars for you to play with and learn how to trade with virtual dollars as opposed to real dollars. Why don't you do that and you will see for yourself?


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

familyman said:


> Looking back, I wish I hadn't even mentioned about the company I invested in, because that wasn't the point. The main point was to get people here to have another look at the industry. In the future, I'll learn from this mistake.


Excellent. I hope you have learned from your mistake.



familyman said:


> Well, you can open an trial investment account with Questrade for free and they will give you I think it's about 1 million hypothetical dollars for you to play with and learn how to trade with virtual dollars as opposed to real dollars. Why don't you do that and you will see for yourself?


Oops, I guess not.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Eder said:


> Have to be careful...its a gateway stock to much worse stuff on the pink sheets.


good one eder!!!


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Ok Mr Smarty-Pants familyman... I bought some WEED today .... lost .30/share on the deal ...!!! WTF ???
I'd get a better bang buyin' a quarter ounce, from Johnny "Glue", down on the corner...


----------



## familyman (Apr 6, 2015)

Obviously, you cant go on what just happened in an hour. Thats not investing. See what happens after legislation this spring. Canopy growth is considered the biggest and the most stable company so far. It just bought out another company called Mettrum. It has distribution deals with I think Germany as well. Look into it more. Type "reddit weedstocks" and a subreddit forum will come up called riding the green wave. Ask any question there and people will give you all the info you need. All they do there is talk about weed stocks.


----------



## familyman (Apr 6, 2015)

This is a company that had 1 million dollars in sales per quarter last year, and now they've reporting 1 million per DAY! And they're still expanding. As Warren Buffet says, the stock market is a vehicle of transferring wealth from the impatient to the patient.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

familyman said:


> Obviously, you cant go on what just happened in an hour. Thats not investing. See what happens after legislation this spring. Canopy growth is considered the biggest and the most stable company so far. It just bought out another company called Mettrum. It has distribution deals with I think Germany as well. Look into it more. Type "reddit weedstocks" and a subreddit forum will come up called riding the green wave. Ask any question there and people will give you all the info you need. All they do there is talk about weed stocks.


....sounds like what we did in the 70's............


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Do the doubters believe marijuana "won't" be legalized in Canada and across the entire US ?

That would be the only reason I can think of why the strongest marijuana companies wouldn't flourish in a very big market.


----------



## familyman (Apr 6, 2015)

The momentum of legalization has already begun. Google polls about how many people accept legalization in Canada. Even the next conservative leader said he wants to legalize it. So it will happen. People still will profit from the companies after the fact, but a bit of DD before it happens can mean the difference between a triple bagger and a 10 bagger.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

For those who don't use marijuana and never did, as my wife and I....they might want to discuss with their family and friends.

They might....as my wife and I were...be very surprised at the response.

It is much more popular than we had imagined. People just don't talk about it because it is illegal.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

like_to_retire said:


> Excellent. I hope you have learned from your mistake.
> 
> Oops, I guess not.


It's hard for a troll to learn new tricks, much less learn from his mistake.

There is a serious opioid death crisis appearing now in many ciities in Canada. 

Young people taken in the prime of their lives due buying illegal "prescription" drugs laced with Fentanyl.

If theat young dickhead running our country goes ahead and legalizes marijuana possession this year, that will result in a serious explosion of drug users and deaths resulting from it's use, because like all the other painkillers out there
that have been basterdized by crime labs to make a profit, the same will happen to marijuana.

The crime drug ring labs will lace their products with fentanyl spray and other serious opioids to enhance the potency so they can peddle it to the school kids who don't know any better or realize the seriousness of what they are doing to their lives.

Then the street pushers, like perhaps our friend here ( Mr. familyman), will rest in the fact that in his greed to make a fast buck, he is partly responsible for funding these ventures and contributing to the problem.


----------



## familyman (Apr 6, 2015)

As I've mentioned earlier, if you would have cared to read, I'm not going to invest in a company that manufactures recreational marijuana, but I like cannabis pharmaceutical companies that help to improve people's quality of life. Even so, you can't compare fentanyl with marijuana. When was the last time you heard of a marijuana overdose? The only reason why I even mentioned the other companies (which by the way also have a medical aspect to them and thousands of patients they are currently treating with marijuana), is because they are investment opportunities for the people that care. And call me greedy if you want, but if you found an investment opportunity that could triple or quadruple your net worth by HELPING peoples lives improve, you try to convince any of us you wouldnt invest in it.


----------



## familyman (Apr 6, 2015)

And once again, go and read on the liberal website what they say about legalizing it:

MARIJUANA

We will legalize, regulate, and restrict access to marijuana.

Canada?s current system of marijuana prohibition does not work. It does not prevent young people from using marijuana and too many Canadians end up with criminal records for possessing small amounts of the drug.

Arresting and prosecuting these offenses is expensive for our criminal justice system. It traps too many Canadians in the criminal justice system for minor, non-violent offenses. At the same time, the proceeds from the illegal drug trade support organized crime and greater threats to public safety, like human trafficking and hard drugs.

To ensure that we keep marijuana out of the hands of children, and the profits out of the hands of criminals, we will legalize, regulate, and restrict access to marijuana.

We will remove marijuana consumption and incidental possession from the Criminal Code, and create new, stronger laws to punish more severely those who provide it to minors, those who operate a motor vehicle while under its influence, and those who sell it outside of the new regulatory framework.

We will create a federal/provincial/territorial task force, and with input from experts in public health, substance abuse, and law enforcement, will design a new system of strict marijuana sales and distribution, with appropriate federal and provincial excise taxes applied.


----------



## familyman (Apr 6, 2015)

Whether you agree with it or not is not the point. It WILL happen. If you disagree, you are free as a citizen of Canada to write Trudeau a letter and discuss your concerns with him. But this is an investment forum, and I think the people here care more to discuss about investment opportunities than each others political views.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

familyman,
First, I have to say that posting the same overhyped writeup in 3 different threads is considered very poor form. I think it shows poor judgement. One post would more than suffice. I guess you have an excuse, you seem stoned on the thought of becoming rich overnight.

I hope you recognize the headwinds that these companies and their investors face. One is the proliferation of companies. It has become a very competitive space. As consolidation occurs, the startup principals will win regardless, but among investors, only some will win. You talk of $10 share prices but remember that these companies are all well ahead of their fundamentals and much of their future growth/success is already baked into the price.

This baked-in-upside applies to legalized recreational use as well. You seem to distinguish pharmaceutical versus recreational-use companies, but all companies at this point are in the medical-only business. Some are going to need the upside of recreational use to survive and support their valuations, but legalization for recreational use still faces a lot of headwind. It may not be the nirvana you expect. As you point out, the irresistable government sin taxes are going to make this just another consumer product that needs to be efficiently produced and marketed to be profitable to companies and their shareholders.

I guess all of this is the say that a person should never put too many eggs into one investing basket. This applies doubly to such a volatile sector with an uncertain future. Unless I read wrong, I think you claim to have invested $100k into OWCP at $1/share and to have (had) a MV of $500k. I'm not sure how you assembled 100,000 shares in such a thinly traded market. I'm also not sure how $100k in a $1 stock has become $500k in a stock that has never topped $3.23, but whatever.

I sincerely hope you get lucky and beat the odds. After all, I do read about people winning the lottery. "You can't win if you don't play" was probably one of the most devious and effective government lottery bylines invented. But I assume people are generally losing only $10 or $20 dollars at a pop, maybe a few hundred a year.
Others have prudently suggested to take your original money off the table and just let your winnings ride, but greed does funny things.

I should disclose that I do have a position in the sector. After reviewing the market and companies last year, I bought a small position in CGC (now WEED). It is my sole speculative investment. It is far under 1% of our trading account. I don't check it regularly. It is always a bit of a good/bad thing for a conservative investor. Being prudent means you will never invest in a large position. That means that even if you make large returns, the absolute dollars will not be large.

Growing up with&in Rochdale College and all things after, I admit that I would not have predicted this movement.


----------



## familyman (Apr 6, 2015)

Read the first line of what they write about on their website: "We will legalize, regulate, and RESTRICT access to marijuana"

By undercutting the cartels, they will license distributers and sellers wich will require ID cards with specific ages, like for alcohol. In their view, legalizing it means LESS people will have access to it, as opposed to now where any 15-year old can get a joint from their local pusher. Will it work or will the adults buy it for minors? Who knows, but they did say they will increase the punishment for the people that do that.


----------



## familyman (Apr 6, 2015)

Onlymyopinion, I admit I was a little ecstatic in my original posts and I should have only written 1. My excitement was a bit hard to contain. I tried to see how to erase the other 2 since this is the only one I write to, but haven't figured out how. I guess only the mods can, so I apologize for my "bad form".

And the numbers I gave were approximations, I bought with a little more than 100k, some of the shares even below $1, over a period of days, the the final was about 450k. I didnt think being super precise was absolutely imperative.

And you are right about headwinds and competitiveness, but that is where people need to do their DD. Its not so easy to get your license to produce and then you also need another license to distribute/sell and to get both of those you need to pass multiple inspections and meet a lot of conditions. So every person must find out about which companies they like and invest the amount of money they're comfortable investing.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

I hope you have cashed out your original 100k since you're a family man. Your wife will not be happy if she finds out you lost 100k! Not saying it will happen for sure, maybe you're right and it's going to the moon, but you'll still have 350k invested even if you take back your original 100.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

Here are the kind of headwinds I spoke of: *Expect ‘greater enforcement’ of marijuana laws under Trump, Spicer says *
_The White House press secretary Sean Spicer told reporters on Thursday that under President Donald Trump and Attorney General Jeff Sessions, the U.S. Department of Justice will do more to enforce federal marijuana laws.
This is a blow to the industry, which has been on pins and needles waiting for a signal on how the administration would approach the drug’s growing acceptance. Despite the confirmation of staunch weed opponent Sessions as attorney general, some in the industry have expressed hope the administration would honor popular support on the issue._
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/expect-greater-enforcement-of-marijuana-laws-under-trump-spicer-says-2017-02-23


----------



## GreatLaker (Mar 23, 2014)

OptsyEagle said:


> I should have enough to get me through the weekend but thanks for reminding me to check. I may have some friends coming over and I really hate to run out.


Ha Ha Ha! I am always running out. I'm either too forgetful to check my stock, or too lazy to go out and get more.


----------



## familyman (Apr 6, 2015)

OnlyMyOpinion said:


> Here are the kind of headwinds I spoke of: *Expect ‘greater enforcement’ of marijuana laws under Trump, Spicer says *
> _The White House press secretary Sean Spicer told reporters on Thursday that under President Donald Trump and Attorney General Jeff Sessions, the U.S. Department of Justice will do more to enforce federal marijuana laws.
> This is a blow to the industry, which has been on pins and needles waiting for a signal on how the administration would approach the drug’s growing acceptance. Despite the confirmation of staunch weed opponent Sessions as attorney general, some in the industry have expressed hope the administration would honor popular support on the issue._
> http://www.marketwatch.com/story/expect-greater-enforcement-of-marijuana-laws-under-trump-spicer-says-2017-02-23


I am well aware of the views of Sessions and the Republican Party in general about marijuana. But you fail to see 2 things. First, the main 3 bigger companies that I mentioned are based in Canada. This is a different country we're talking about. Please read what the Liberals' views are on legalizing marijuana:

https://www.liberal.ca/realchange/marijuana/

2nd, the company I was mentioning is a pharmaceutical company. I don't personally agree with smoking marijuana recreationally, therefore I choose to invest in a company that is helping improve peoples lives, not frying their brain cells. Neither Canada, the United States, or Israel have issues with pharmaceutical marijuana (although it's still an issue in some States, but this will change). See what Trump's view is on legalizing medical marijuana:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PWIQhDbs1g8

Yes, there are going to be headwinds. And companies competing. Thats normal and healthy. But it's not quite so easy to get your license to produce or distribute. I don't quite remember the stat I was reading about how many companies are waiting to be "tested" to see if they meet the requirements to be licensed, but it's a long list, and it's not going to happen quickly. In the meantime, the ones that have their licenses, are running ahead of the pack and are emerging as the industry leaders. It is starting to get clearer and clearer who the big players will likely be. It's a great investment opportunity for those that care to do their research. And you mentioned that their earnings are already priced in. To an extent, I agree, but only partially. This is still an emerging industry and the upside will be far far greater than your typical RBC or TD Bank. Their cost is not fully priced in. Once legislation gets passed this spring, and legalization next spring, you will see a big jump across the board for all companies.


----------



## TheWealthyGardener (Jan 7, 2015)

humble_pie said:


> i have heard it said that marijuana is canada's biggest agricultural export. More dollars than wheat.
> 
> quebec's growth is especially prized. Alas the bikers have been into the business for decades, though.
> 
> ...


The farmer, unless someone else found it and waited (possibly an ATV rider?). 20-25 plants will put off a strong smell, those who seek it will find it. 

I grew marijuana both indoor and outdoor when I was younger, and let me tell you, if you're growing outdoors there is always a decent chance someone will find it and wait for the harvest, it happens all the time. A friend of mine back home lost 400 plants in a weekend. luckily that was only a 3rd of what he had though. But I've seen guys lose as little as 4 plants, One plant stinks like hell.

*Random fun fact:* THC is what actually makes you high, not the organic matter. Only Female plants produce this. This is because the THC is formed as a sticky substance on the bud of the female plant. It produces this in an attempt to catch airborne pollen from the male plant in hopes of going to seed. A plants one purpose is to reproduce, so growers starve female plants of the male pollen forcing them to produce more and more THC.

Essentially, they try to make the plant horny so they can get high. 

Its an interesting industry that's for sure.

This is my one opportunity to talk about plants on here and I'm taking it.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

WG, does your skillset include being able to identify male vs female seeds before planting? I've read that some claim it can be done and others not. Otherwise I guess they just kill off the males? Like those nasty mating spiders and preying mantis.


----------



## TheWealthyGardener (Jan 7, 2015)

OnlyMyOpinion said:


> WG, does your skillset include being able to identify male vs female seeds before planting? I've read that some claim it can be done and others not. Otherwise I guess they just kill off the males? Like those nasty mating spiders and preying mantis.


I am not able to do so just by looking at a seed no, honestly I don't believe its possible, although some people claim they can. But you can buy only female seeds. The growers use a chemical which causes the plant to grow only female seeds. Its still possible you can get a male seed in the mix so it's very important you identify the male in the vegetative stage and remove him before he is able to produce pollen.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

TheWealthyGardener said:


> ...it's very important you identify the male in the vegetative stage and remove him before he is able to produce pollen


Easy peasy eh! 
No wonder the female plants are worked up.

View attachment 14121


Oops, wrong greenhouse. :smile:


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

hey gardener i have a mild kind of herbal-crossed-with-investment interest in hemp & nettle fibres. 

both those fibres are long & strong. They're perfect for many applications in threads, cords, ropes, woven textiles, knitted textiles, paper, cardboard. In fact there's a knitting blogspot from a lady who grows her own nettles, spins her own threads from the long stem fibres (she calls it wool but it's not from sheep,) then she knits up garments.

then there is clothing made from hemp cloth. I once offered a hemp sports shirt as a present. It was a good-looking shirt with a hi-fashion label. It looked & felt like linen, but the recipient said it wore better than linen & crushed less.

i still have a few writing paper sheets made from hemp fibre pulp. Apparently the salesperson - gave them to me as a sample - was importing product made in ancient mills in eastern europe. Poland i think. There are also said to be old hemp fibre mills still functioning in asia.

i could see a promising future for hemp pulp & paper products in canada. The plants are fast-growing annuals so it's a 100% sustainable industry. Canada could gradually stop destroying her forests, saving slow-growing northern timber woods for special uses in construction & furniture.

a hemp or nettle pulp industry would serve the growing online shopping sector, which ships everything in cardboard boxes that compost easily (they just have to use vegetables dyes & non-chemical glues to hold the corrugated layers together.)

gardener they say there's no THC in hemp stem fibres, it's only found in the buds & flowers. Would you know if that's true?

gosh, when you think of all those valuable fibres going to waste when they harvest medical marijuana. 

.


----------



## Earl (Apr 5, 2016)

I'm ready to risk $1000 of my hard earned money in cannabis stocks, but I don't have the skills to analyze the stocks on their technicals. What should I do? I really want to make lots of easy money. Should I wait for the weed ETF?


----------



## TheWealthyGardener (Jan 7, 2015)

humble_pie said:


> hey gardener i have a mild kind of herbal-crossed-with-investment interest in hemp & nettle fibres.
> 
> both those fibres are long & strong. They're perfect for many applications in threads, cords, ropes, woven textiles, knitted textiles, paper, cardboard. In fact there's a knitting blogspot from a lady who grows her own nettles, spins her own threads from the long stem fibres (she calls it wool but it's not from sheep,) then she knits up garments.
> 
> ...


So here's the issue with using marijuana stocks as hemp. Contradictory to what I said in my previous post, There is Some amounts of THC and cannabanoids found in the fibres. Now to understand fully you need to understand the difference between marijuana and hemp. They both come from the same plant (Cannabis) but have been selectively bred over 100's of years to serve different purposes.

*Marijuana* is the drug, it has been bred to contain high amounts of THC and other cannabanoids. (20%-30% THC Content) These are kept at an optimum height of 4-5 feet in order to push more nutrients into bud growth and less into stock and vegetative growth (*Fun Fact* If you have a friend bragging about how tall their dope plants are you can tell them they're an amature. happens all the time.

*Hemp* is what is used for manufacturing purposes, it has been selectively bred to contain lower amounts of THC and more better fibres. these are grown up to 12 feet tall

So the reason they cant use medical marijuana stocks as hemp is because it contains to high an amount of THC. If they did use them then we would have kids and homeless people digging through your trash to smoke you cardboard shipping boxes.

I personally see amazing potential for both industries. Cannabis truely is the most useful plant on the planet, (over 700 medicinal uses and 10's of thousands of manufacturing uses)


I grew up in a small, very poor community in the east coast, growing marijuana is just a regular thing most people do back home and when I was younger I was very into it. Now I'm older and I have little interest in the activity itself but I am now a horticulturist, so I keep an eye on the industry. If I didn't have such a great job I'd look at working in the industry legally because I do see an amazing future for it. 

My advice to everyone. Research it yourselves. the industry has endless potential, but again its currently restricted by many factors. Do your own homework and make your own choices.


----------



## familyman (Apr 6, 2015)

TheWealthyGardener said:


> . I personally see amazing potential for both industries. Cannabis truely is the most useful plant on the planet, (over 700 medicinal uses and 10's of thousands of manufacturing uses)......If I didn't have such a great job I'd look at working in the industry legally because I do see an amazing future for it. My advice to everyone. Research it yourselves. the industry has endless potential, but again its currently restricted by many factors. Do your own homework and make your own choices.


Nice to hear it from an expert himself....whoever passes on this investment opportunity will be kicking themselves in a very short time.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

Interesting Montreal Gazette article on the Quebec experience. Like so much else in Quebec things are different. 
The potcos will have to undercut Hell's Angels to make inroads in Quebec: 

.._.“Quebec is sort of an enigma. You’ve got some of the highest rates of marijuana use in the country and some of the lowest participation in the legal system. It’s an untapped market and one with so much potential. But there’s also a really strong underground economy of growers and dealers who work outside the system.” 

The numbers support his claim. More than 100,000 patients buy medical cannabis through the Health Canada-approved system, but only about 3,000 live in Quebec. Likewise, there are 38 licensed producers of medical marijuana across that country, but just one in the province... 

More than 500,000 Canadians use medical cannabis, according to Health Canada. But only one-fifth participate in the government’s program, which requires people to mail-order their cannabis from a licensed producer. The majority of patients, then, are either growing their own marijuana, buying it off a dealer or going to an illegal storefront — despite the existence of a legal marketplace...

“People assume that the strength of criminal operations in Quebec is that they dominate the drug trade through intimidation and violence (of rival dealers),” said one source, who once managed marijuana grow houses for the Hells Angels. “Yes, the implication of violence and outright violence is sort of the glue that holds everything together. There’s no denying that.

But above all else, the bikers oversee an efficient system with regulated prices, a near limitless supply of weed and distribution channels that reach into every corner of the province. Everybody knows a dealer they can text, every dealer has a supplier, and every supplier has a network of grow operations they can tap into. Most people can have weed delivered to their house within minutes of sending a text message".

That’s what the government is competing with.”_

http://montrealgazette.com/news/local-news/canadas-marijuana-green-rush


----------



## TheWealthyGardener (Jan 7, 2015)

familyman said:


> Nice to hear it from an expert himself....whoever passes on this investment opportunity will be kicking themselves in a very short time.


I am not an expert but thanks, its really just my opinion and i know very little about investing so I'm not going to tell anyone to do anything.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

Familyman,
It looks like the bear has gone over the mountain and come down the other side for a bit.
You are getting close to being able to add more OWCP at your $1.00 cost base if so inclined.
Touched 1.06 today, closed at 1.36.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Anyone buying on the flip flop ... er the drop? 

*Marijuana stocks drop as Trudeau’s pot czar says Canada won’t rush into legalization*

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/globe-investor/investment-ideas/marijuana-stocks-drop-as-trudeaus-pot-czar-says-canada-wont-rush-into-legalization/article34230589/


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

OnlyMyOpinion said:


> Familyman,
> It looks like the bear has gone over the mountain and come down the other side for a bit.
> You are getting close to being able to add more OWCP at your $1.00 cost base if so inclined.
> Touched 1.06 today, closed at 1.36.



didn't the montreal gazette article go on about how MJ stocks are more than fully priced for the existing medical market.

the next potential growth spurt will only occur if as & when the weed is legalized for recreational use, opined the gazette's sources.

familyman is "un mordu" - he's bitten - but everybody else should sit back & wait. Me i've never even looked for as much as a quote in any of these stocks.

still, i think our f-man is going to be successful, in the long term.


.


----------



## Argonaut (Dec 7, 2010)

Must be pretty gut-wrenching to lose half your position in a few weeks. Especially after pumping it up on the forum. The rule with pumps and hot tips is that you're always the last to hear, so they best be ignored. Granted, I realize this stock and other weed stocks can get back their losses and trade higher still. But that's not any ride I want to be on for more than a couple bucks.


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

familyman said:


> I have been reading about this industry nonstop for the last 2 months. This is where the biggest money will be made in the next 2 years!
> The Israeli pharmaceuticals are killing it. I almost tripled my net worth in 2 months. Today alone I made 155K. I will tell you more about that stock.
> *The stock is OWCP*. One World Cannabis. An Israeli-based company with a very strong executive team that is about to launch their first product, a psoriasis cream. This stock used to be .003 cents about 6-9 months ago. It is currently trading at $2.10 as of today. A $10K investment 6 months about would have made you a millionaire. Is this a silly pump and dump? Please check out the following links, and you decide:


Yeah, I see the "OWCP" stock you recommend is down another 8.7% today as I write this post. I guess these type of stocks make an investor money depending on when they get in. If someone got in 6 months ago and sold when it was up at $2.70, that would have been a killing for sure. 

It's not really a stock I would be recommending to everyone on an investing forum though, especially if I wanted my name to remain as a serious contributor. 



familyman said:


> If you're going to invest in OWCP, you must do it within the next WEEK!!!! March 1st they are presenting at a huge Wall Street conference, with lots of big rich investors and this will be $5 by then.


Eventually OWCP may go to the moon or it may crash to zero - no one knows. You seemed pretty sure it would be $5 by now, but look what happened. Investing is a crapshoot for sure, but slow and steady usually wins in the end.

View attachment 14378


ltr


----------



## 30seconds (Jan 11, 2014)

I do not truly understand that hate for the marijuana sector as a whole. I do not have OWCP and it did not appeal to me but I purchased ACB, APH, WEED and SL. Even after this hit I am still green except for SL. I have read on different forums many people freaking out like this wasnt expected.. an emerging market that isnt even legal will of course have ups and downs. Some people went 100% in.. I just shake my head at that. Buying a small portion into this market I feel the risk is worth the reward. Currently 8%ish of my book value.


----------



## Mortgage u/w (Feb 6, 2014)

30seconds said:


> I do not truly understand that hate for the marijuana sector as a whole. I do not have OWCP and it did not appeal to me but I purchased ACB, APH, WEED and SL. Even after this hit I am still green except for SL. I have read on different forums many people freaking out like this wasnt expected.. an emerging market that isnt even legal will of course have ups and downs. Some people went 100% in.. I just shake my head at that. Buying a small portion into this market I feel the risk is worth the reward. Currently 8%ish of my book value.


I don't think there is a hate for these stocks - there just is no value as of yet. WEED, for example, has it's market valuation at $1.5 billion yet it can't even generate $10 million in quarterly revenue. Where are the profits? Where is the value?

It is very tempting to get in now with all this hype. Sure you can make a couple of bucks - but its a pure gamble. This is not what investing is all about. 

Once the legalization occurs (and I believe it will), there will be plenty of investment opportunities. You will then be able to properly evaluate.....the company that survives! But I personally don't see anything happening in the next couple of years.


----------



## TomB19 (Sep 24, 2015)

Interesting thread but I think I'd have to be high to take investment advice from an unknown person on the Internet.

Also, weed stocks could take months to make me rich. I need something faster so I can start frivolous spending immediately.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

TomB19 said:


> weed stocks could take months to make me rich. I need something faster so I can start frivolous spending immediately.



yea real estate will do that for you


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

.

familyman - if you pass by here again - do you mind if i mention a hint? 

me i think a problem arises from your use of the imperative tense. Folks "must" buy & folks "must" do as you say _et patati et patata_. Here's an example, it even contains a time warning, of the type that characterizes the pushiest kind of spammguage:




> If you're going to invest in OWCP, you must do it within the next WEEK!!!! March 1st they are presenting at a huge Wall Street conference, with lots of big rich investors and this will be $5 by then.



imho it's these imperative orders & commands that mar your posts as potentially those of a stock tout. I had to look twice to see how closely you're following the industry, not to speak of its lead companies.

your own name suggests that you native language might not be english. It's entirely possible that, in some other languages, the use of the imperative tense does not have the same draconian Red Queen effect that it has in english. I believe that if you modified your tone just a little bit, then certain persons would not give your ideas such a hard time.

wishing you the best of luck; but still i'm hoping you are not betting the farm. Unless you have a secure job with excellent prospects of being able to replace lost capital, i would not want to see any young person putting more than 20% of his portfolio into any single industry, let alone a volatile emerging industry.

.


----------



## Kropew (Nov 24, 2013)

irrational exuberance


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

I think it's more of a new investor who got caught up in success...I think it happens to a lot of people, though they rarely admit it.

The market is a great teacher, but there is a price for the education in most cases. It quickly humbles people.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

And it shall come to pass...........Canada will legalize marijuana on Canada Day 2018.

Marijuana company stocks on fire today.

Nice head fake by Trudeau saying the government was in no rush to legalize marijuana only a couple of weeks ago and the stocks sold off on the news. Well played by the Trudeau government. The legalization news came as a big surprise.

Familyman nailed it.................All hail familyman.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Trudeau also left the PC party sputtering and the NDP with an embarrassing headline accusing Trudeau of abandoning his pledge........LOL.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

sags said:


> Trudeau also left the PC party sputtering and the NDP with an embarrassing headline accusing Trudeau of abandoning his pledge........LOL.


The legalization if it happens, is still over a year away. A lot of things can happen in the meantime as far as recreational mariijuana goes. Right now, the Feds may be contemplating some kind of tax scheme similar to cigarettes on any legitimate sales of it. That would certainly help with the Federal deficit.
But for every legitmate taxed sale, there will be thouands of non registered sales.

Ontario and the other provinces will be quick to ask for their share or put their sales tax on it as well.
According to the latest media news, the Feds are still holding back a bit because they are not sure what the US under Trump will do on a Federal level to block any further expansion of recreational use.
So, it's not cut and dry as they say..

The underground pushers regard sale as their territory, and won't just stand by with the feds selling it in licensed establishments.
There may be some kind of "war" similar to native smokes and lots of smuggling.

On top of all that, each individual user is allowed 4 plants of their own for their own use...that's going to be hard to control by the feds, as the RCMP will have to kick down a lot of doors in the nation to verify the count.
BUT MJ is also a cash crop. 

People on welfare and social support/disability will be able to grow it and sell it to undercut the licensed establishments to create a profit for themselves..

So it's not just..that it maybe legal as of July1, 2018. If Trump has anything to say about it, Tru-Dough will have to back down, and that may be just a moot point...in the meantine, some will make a killing on the MJ stocks.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

Anyone else notice the fact that Canada has a population similar to that of the state of New York? That's hardly a blip on the world stage...during the US election several states voted to legalize marijuana covering probably more consumers than Canada, yet there was no major jump in weed stocks.

Aside from headlines, Canadian legalization is pretty much meaningless as far as the market goes.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

....anyone else gettin' "the munchies"......?
I'm putting everything into a snack-food / pizza ETF once this thing hits. That's where the REAL MONEY's gonna be made!


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

jargey3000 said:


> ....anyone else gettin' "the munchies"......?
> I'm *putting everything into a snack-food / pizza ETF *once this thing hits. That's *where the REAL MONEY's gonna be made*!


 ... yep, and why wait? So are you going all in?


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Just a Guy said:


> Anyone else notice the fact that Canada has a population similar to that of the state of New York? That's hardly a blip on the world stage...during the US election several states voted to legalize marijuana covering probably more consumers than Canada, yet there was no major jump in weed stocks.
> 
> Aside from headlines, *Canadian legalization is pretty much meaningless as far as the market goes*.


 ... yah, but, but hypie-JT is putting the stamp on legalization.


----------



## Argonaut (Dec 7, 2010)

sags said:


> Familyman nailed it.................All hail familyman.


I don't know that that's true. Just a good story for marijuana stocks for one day. WEED for example is still down 15% from where it was even last month. The favourite of this thread OWCP has flattened out at a level less than half of its peak. 

The hype trade is probably over, no one left to get on board. Now these companies have to actually deliver.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Beaver101 said:


> ... yah, but, but hypie-JT is putting the stamp on legalization.


JT has been known to backtrack what he has said previously. 
Even by putting his legislation stamp of approval is to be able to collect taxes on recreational use of MJ. Canada would not be allowed
to export it under treaty, so it would be only domestic consumption..which is already going on without being taxed.

There are a lot more issues at stake as well as social issues. Look at the current opiate/fentanyl deaths amongst youth from sale of
illicit drugs. 



> But Shenfeld also notes the *grand total of some $5 billion is only about 0.25 per cent of the GDP and thus "no barnburner*."
> 
> ​Shenfeld also expressed doubt — contrary to speculation elsewhere — that the government will save money once it's no longer prosecuting marijuana users.
> 
> ...


http://www.cbc.ca/news/business/taxes/tax-time-2016-legalized-pot-1.3436516


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Marijuana will provide one more "sin tax" for the government. Oh how they love sin taxes.............


----------



## fstamand (Mar 24, 2015)

What you guys think of HMMJ ETF for long term ?


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

And this is now down to 75c.


----------

